# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Birthday Gleeber

## golach

Have a good one Gleeber

----------


## Torvaig

21 again Gleeber; have a good one! x

----------


## Kenn

Hope you have a good day, happy birthday from the two of us.

----------


## gleeber

Ye can run but ye canna hide. Thanks for the good wishes. ::

----------


## dafi

All the best there Gleeber!!

----------


## poppett

Birthday greetings from me too.

----------


## Torvaig

> Ye can run but ye canna hide. Thanks for the good wishes.


Where's the party? :Wink:

----------


## shazzap

Happy birthday.

----------


## Fran

Hope you had a geeat birthday from fran

----------


## Liz

Belated Happy Birthday Gleeber.  :Smile:

----------


## Bazeye

If i'd have been there I'd have brought you a little prezzie round. :Wink:

----------


## gleeber

> If i'd have been there I'd have brought you a little prezzie round.


Your very sweet Baz and I hope I don't sound unappreciative but maybe you could send your sister around with it or even your mother.  :: 
I had a good birthday. Walked for miles, buried all my stress for a day and listened to Sergeant Peppers lonely Hearts Club Band for old times sake.
Thanks once again for all the good wishes.

----------

